# My new guy, Cion



## Bearshandler

I’ve since cleaned his ear.


----------



## Blu_and_Redd

He's beautiful.


----------



## K9SHOUSE

Gorgeous black shiny pup!


----------



## Stuckey

Nice pic. Good lookin dog!


----------



## Buckelke

aawwwww. Too cute!


----------



## Bearshandler

Thanks guys. He’s been a pretty exciting puppy to have around. I can’t wait to see him working. Other than settling in his crate, he’s doing fantastic at everything else.


----------



## tim_s_adams

He's adorable...though admittedly I may have some small bias toward blacks! Congratulations on the new pup!


----------



## Bearshandler

This guy has really been growing. And maybe doing some learning here and there


----------



## Damicodric

You’ll see. There’s something about the blacks.

Cion is awesome. Best of luck w him.

Great name, too.


----------



## NadDog24

He's so handsome!


----------



## WNGD

Great looking pup.
To black owners, do you get people asking what type of dog he is? I think few people know all white GSD exist and even less, all black.


----------



## LuvShepherds

Those ears!


----------



## Bearshandler

LuvShepherds said:


> Those ears!


They look even more ridiculous in person.🤣🤣


WNGD said:


> Great looking pup.
> To black owners, do you get people asking what type of dog he is? I think few people know all white GSD exist and even less, all black.


Pretty much everyone Ive met asks what kind of dog he is. They usually say they didn’t know black German shepherds were a thing and have never seen one. To be fair, I didn’t know about black German shepherds before I started researching the breed. My other dog is a long coat, so he gets the same questions.


----------



## LuvShepherds

They are beautiful ears. Mine looked a lot like that as a puppy.


----------



## Buckelke

could he be a Belgium Shepherd?


----------



## BigOzzy2018

Love the blacks. Adorable pup. Ozzy is 2 and people still ask what kind of dog he is. When I say he is a GSD they always say they never heard of a black GSD.


----------



## Bearshandler

Bear has a resemblance to a Terv. I can see where that comes from. Cion not so much. He’s a shepherd through and through. At least to me


----------



## Sabis mom

He is beautiful. Congrats. And I love the name.


----------



## Squidwardp

Beautiful pup! Very nice eyes as well. The blacks can have striking eyes.
Re my girl,I do get the Belgian Sheepdog question, along with “Are you sure she is all German shepherd?”
One person asked if she was mixed with a Labrador.


----------



## Cadfael

Growin like a weed. Beautiful pup, and those ears!


----------



## magicneedle

Beautiful blk GSD!


----------



## Bearshandler

magicneedle said:


> Beautiful blk GSD!


Yes he is


----------



## Bearshandler




----------



## Bearshandler

Eventually we’ll start training with the club again, but for now it’s us. Meagan told me he was the lower prey drive dog of the two candidates, but I don’t see it. I think he’s going to be the man.


----------



## Bearshandler




----------



## Bearshandler

He’s growing into quite the dog at 5 months.


----------



## Sabis mom

Turning into a little man. They grow up so fast


----------



## Bearshandler

Sabis mom said:


> Turning into a little man. They grow up so fast


He’s closing the gap between him and bear in a hurry.


----------



## Sunflowers

Bearshandler said:


> Pretty much everyone Ive met asks what kind of dog he is. They usually say they didn’t know black German shepherds were a thing and have never seen one.


This happens a lot when I have Rolf out with me.
One person insisted he is a Black Lab. 😂


----------



## Bearshandler




----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Bearshandler said:


> View attachment 562875
> View attachment 562876
> View attachment 562877


Very nice! Your older dog looks a lot like my older dog.


----------



## Bearshandler

Bear is actually super popular around here, which is surprising because he’s not super friendly to people. If your dog looks like bear, people probably fall head over heels for him.


----------



## Damicodric

Blacks!

I swear there’s just something different about them.

Cion continues to be awesome. Continued success w him!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Bearshandler said:


> Bear is actually super popular around here, which is surprising because he’s not super friendly to people. If your dog looks like bear, people probably fall head over heels for him.


He's not a coatie but same overall appearance.


----------



## Bearshandler

MineAreWorkingline said:


> View attachment 562890
> 
> 
> He's not a coatie but same overall appearance.


I definitely agree with that one.


----------



## Bearshandler




----------



## chuckd

Well that's just a great dog you've got there. Enjoy the heck out of him!


----------



## Shadow Shep

How old is Cion now? Just for months ago he looked like a baby. I'm guessing 6 months now?


----------



## Justjo303

What a beauty 😍 I recently adopted my first black not long ago and i have to agree that there is something special about them that draws me more to them 😬


----------



## Bearshandler

Shadow Shep said:


> How old is Cion now? Just for months ago he looked like a baby. I'm guessing 6 months now?


He is 6 months today exactly. He has definitely grown. I use to carry him. Not happening now, unless something forces me to.


----------



## Bearshandler

Justjo303 said:


> What a beauty 😍 I recently adopted my first black not long ago and i have to agree that there is something special about them that draws me more to them 😬


Black shepherd have a very striking appearance. Some dark sables can have a similar effect. Don't let his looks fool you though. He brings a whole lot to the table.


----------



## Shadow Shep

Bearshandler said:


> He is 6 months today exactly. He has definitely grown. I use to carry him. Not happening now, unless something forces me to.


OMG! He's still a puppy.


----------



## Bearshandler

chuckd said:


> Well that's just a great dog you've got there. Enjoy the heck out of him!


He has a good off switch. When he decides to bring it, he brings it. My training director isn't easily impressed. He's been making some pretty surprising jumps.


----------



## Bearshandler

Shadow Shep said:


> OMG! He's still a puppy.


Yup!!! Big ole baby still.


----------



## Shadow Shep

Bearshandler said:


> Yup!!! Big ole baby still.


He's a big ole cute baby. Bear's cute too! I find almost all dogs to be cute.


----------



## Sabis mom

He is awesome! Amazing how fast they grow up.


----------



## Justjo303

Bearshandler said:


> Black shepherd have a very striking appearance. Some dark sables can have a similar effect. Don't let his looks fool you though. He brings a whole lot to the table.


Oh i am learning that one now. She is completely different from my sable but we are learning and changing things ourselves as we go.


----------



## Bearshandler




----------



## BigOzzy2018

Wow, he’s grown up quick and very handsome indeed. The blacks are very special even if people still think they are labs with pointy ears.


----------



## Bearshandler

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Wow, he’s grown up quick and very handsome indeed. The blacks are very special even if people still think they are labs with pointy ears.


He’s already bigger then Bear and he’s not even 7 months yet. I was talking to a lady the other day who said she had shepherds her whole life but never saw a black one before. He definitely suckers people in with his looks. I have some high hopes for him.


----------



## BigOzzy2018

Bearshandler said:


> He’s already bigger then Bear and he’s not even 7 months yet. I was talking to a lady the other day who said she had shepherds her whole life but never saw a black one before. He definitely suckers people in with his looks. I have some high hopes for him.


I get that all the time. Don’t you feel special to have a rare GSD. Good luck with whatever you do with him. I’m sure he is more then capable


----------



## Bearshandler

7 months. You have to excuse him.He gets really excited for balls, or anything else he can bite honestly


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

He's looking good!


----------



## Bearshandler

MineAreWorkingline said:


> He's looking good!


Hopefully his work catches up.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Bearshandler said:


> Hopefully his work catches up.


He will! He's gonna do right by you.


----------



## Bearshandler

MineAreWorkingline said:


> He will! He's gonna do right by you.


He had a good night last night. He had a prey lock that I wasn’t going to be able to fix on my own, but the trainer I work with was able to figure him out pretty quickly. They also worked his dad so I we had some funny conversations about his sire and siblings.


----------



## David Winners

Bearshandler said:


> He had a good night last night. He had a prey lock that I wasn’t going to be able to fix on my own, but the trainer I work with was able to figure him out pretty quickly. They also worked his dad so I we had some funny conversations about his sire and siblings.


Can you go into this a bit?


----------



## Bearshandler

David Winners said:


> Can you go into this a bit?


Prey locked dogs are easy to see. They become hyper equipment focused, to a point were you can’t even push them into frustration. What the decoy dies really doesn’t matter, you will see them focused on the equipment. I’ve seen a decoy walk up and pet Cion with 0 response because he was so focused on a tug laying out in the field. I would almost say the dog is in a true hunting mentality, where they stalk the equipment. As for last night, they recognized early on that prey frustration wasn’t going to get him to bark. We moved to suspicion work, but that also didn’t get his attention. Eventually he learned that the decoy was a problem and he shifted his attention. He still had a high pitched, prey bark, but it was good progress and gives us something to build on. I do not believe he will be an easy dog to push into defense. I do believe, he would bite sleeve or not.


----------



## Bearshandler

David Winners said:


> Can you go into this a bit?


As for his dad, he has a reputation for being an a hole. It’s something that shows up in his progeny too, apparently. Once I mentioned his sire, it was like I brought up the boogie man. He was a high drive, hard, police/ military type dog. He wasn’t a points dog. Seeing her not want to pet a dog, based on his sire, says a lot.


----------



## Bearshandler

A couple videos of his sire.


----------



## David Winners

He looks like a very prey driven dog. He's very equipment oriented.


----------



## Bearshandler

David Winners said:


> He looks like a very prey driven dog. He's very equipment oriented.


Hopefully that gives you a better idea of what is going on with Cion. Its not something I expected to become so pronounced at his age. Once Cion did bark, it was that same bark. This decoy didn't have a sleeve or tug either. Luckily for me, I caught him when I did. By caught him, I mean went to Kris.


----------



## David Winners

Train the bark as an exercise. You can't make it powerful, but it will be there.


----------



## Steve Strom

Bearshandler said:


> . Eventually he learned that the decoy was a problem and he shifted his attention. He still had a high pitched, prey bark, but it was good progress and gives us something to build on. I do not believe he will be an easy dog to push into defense. I do believe, he would bite sleeve or not.


He's only 7mos, maybe be a little patient and tap into something like that as he matures?


----------



## Bearshandler

David Winners said:


> Train the bark as an exercise. You can't make it powerful, but it will be there.


That is how I did it with Bear. He doesn't use that high pitched whiny bark often. Or at least he din't. He has become more whiny before starting work recently.


----------



## Bearshandler

Steve Strom said:


> He's only 7mos, maybe be a little patient and tap into something like that as he matures?


The thing with the bark and prey lock, is if I was to wait longer on it, it would become a much harder problem to fix. My friend has a KNPV Mal with a similar problem. His dog is 2, had many bites, and never needed to bark for them before. His issue was much more strongly ingrained. Cion wasn't pushed to some extreme degree or any where near his limits. We did shift his focus and get him going as far as barking.


----------



## Steve Strom

I get what you mean, I just think that will be how to handle it over time. To at least some degree you're going to make a young dog focus on equipment no matter what you do, its going to matter who does the helper work and whether they can tap into his aggression at the right time.


----------



## Bearshandler

Steve Strom said:


> I get what you mean, I just think that will be how to handle it over time. To at least some degree you're going to make a young dog focus on equipment no matter what you do, its going to matter who does the helper work and whether they can tap into his aggression at the right time.


The first thing I work on with young dogs is drive building and bite mechanics. So initially, they are equipment focused. There is a difference between to some degree, and extreme. In this case, a dog that is so locked in to prey that you can't even get them to bark is a problem. If you let it go, it can cause much larger headaches later. The equipment focus wasn't the major issue. It makes no difference in a sport aspect. It was the prey locked mindset.


----------



## Bearshandler

A good game of tug with some obedience worked it really does the trick. He gets a little sleeve happy when he wins though.


----------



## David Winners

Bearshandler said:


> A good game of tug with some obedience worked it really does the trick. He gets a little sleeve happy when he wins though.
> View attachment 564864
> View attachment 564865
> View attachment 564866


Where's the video?!?!


----------



## Bearshandler

David Winners said:


> Where's the video?!?!


I debated it, I just didn’t feel like uploading it. We’ll see if he does it tomorrow at training.


----------



## David Winners

I'm all about combining OB with things the dog loves. I used to use a bite as an OB reward for Fama all the time if she could keep her poop in a group. 

Walking that line between obedience and insanity nets you the greatest rewards., and the greatest failures.

Fun stuff this dog training is (best Yoda impersonation).


----------



## Bearshandler

This is a couple videos of Cion put together. One I took earlier today to show his non reaction to jackhammering near by. The others are from last month, one playing with bear and another with me. It’s kind of what I picture when people complain about their puppies biting them.


----------



## WNGD

Bearshandler said:


> This is a couple videos of Cion put together. One I took earlier today to show his non reaction to jackhammering near by. The others are from last month, one playing with bear and another with me. *It’s kind of what I picture when people complain about their puppies biting them. *


I still have never seen an owner post a video here where there puppy is what they describe as out of control, making them cry, making them afraid of them, ripping up their arms, making them want to re-home them....


----------



## Bearshandler

WNGD said:


> I still have never seen an owner post a video here where there puppy is what they describe as out of control, making them cry, making them afraid of them, ripping up their arms, making them want to re-home them....


There’s only one person I remember posting videos of the issues he was having. The answers he got worked out quite well.


----------



## Sabis mom

Bear is a good boy. 
Shadow used to play tug with Sabi and Sabi would just lay down! No chance little Punk was budging the fat cow.


----------



## Bearshandler

Sabis mom said:


> Bear is a good boy.
> Shadow used to play tug with Sabi and Sabi would just lay down! No chance little Punk was budging the fat cow.


Once he understood the pup was here to stay they became great friends. While still tosses around Cion when he wants to, he's pretty gentle with him. There is no bulling or anything from Bear. Cion can be pretty pushy, but he quickly backs off after a warning. Bear is pretty good at getting other dogs out of their shell. Its surprising because sometimes I have to put him under those Bud rules.


----------



## WNGD

Bearshandler said:


> There’s only one person I remember posting videos of the issues he was having. The answers he got worked out quite well.


I just can't answer "holy cr*p you have a he-evil dog" or "that's totally normal" until I see it  

I have never had a dog that repeatedly drew blood from me or a 16 week old dog that I couldn't control or was scared of so I'm curious. Most people seem to start the thread, get a lot of feed back and questions, then disappear


----------



## Bearshandler

WNGD said:


> Most people seem to start the thread, get a lot of feed back and questions, then disappear


This is a big one. In general I think the puppy issues they ask about have been answered so many times, so often, the conversation comes off repetitive to me. A simple search here could deliver the answers. I think there’s more fun conversations we could have, like I want to train my dog to insert random trick, or issues they come up from working. It’s not like I don’t like talking pets, I just get tired of telling someone how to handle puppy biting.


----------



## Bearshandler




----------



## Sabis mom

He's gorgeous!


----------



## Bearshandler

Sabis mom said:


> He's gorgeous!


He’s growing into quite the dog. His mother is a really good looking dog. There’s some lookers on that side.


----------



## Sabis mom

It seems like he was just a puppy yesterday! I cannot believe how big he is.


----------



## Bearshandler

Sabis mom said:


> It seems like he was just a puppy yesterday! I cannot believe how big he is.


I know. Way back in may when we finally got home, through a rough introduction to bear, and we’re finally able to relax.


----------



## BigOzzy2018

What a handsome boy


----------



## Sabis mom

Bearshandler said:


> I know. Way back in may when we finally got home, through a rough introduction to bear, and we’re finally able to relax.
> View attachment 565722


Ugh. I love puppy fuzzy faces! I swear I could have puppies all the time. I love all that wild, craziness. Bad breath and sharp teeth.


----------



## chuckd

Lean & mean.

Such a good looking boy. Just wondering- do you track often?


----------



## Bearshandler

chuckd said:


> Lean & mean.
> 
> Such a good looking boy. Just wondering- do you track often?


My commitment to tracking varies. I find laying tracks tedious. If I could have someone else do and then show up, I’d probably do it a lot more. I’ll ask some of my training partners about doing a rotation. I try to at least once a week.


----------



## Roscoe618

WNGD said:


> Great looking pup.
> To black owners, do you get people asking what type of dog he is? I think few people know all white GSD exist and even less, all black.


Yes, all the time when out on a street walk.
He has a good street walk heel (non competitive heel) so some even assume he is a off duty k9 lol


----------



## Bearshandler

I decided to see how bear and Cion hunt drive looked. I don’t think they did to bad.


----------



## chuckd

Bearshandler said:


> I decided to see how bear and Cion hunt drive looked. I don’t think they did to bad.


Ah, autumn... our local flora is _absolutely breathtaking_ this time of year! 😕

Wow, Cion is all growed up- is he taller than Bear?


----------



## Bearshandler

chuckd said:


> Ah, autumn... our local flora is _absolutely breathtaking_ this time of year! 😕
> 
> Wow, Cion is all growed up- is he taller than Bear?


He is both taller and heavier than Bear.


----------



## David Winners

Bearshandler said:


> I decided to see how bear and Cion hunt drive looked. I don’t think they did to bad.


Nice. Stayed on task. Is this something you do often or a new game?


----------



## Bearshandler

David Winners said:


> Nice. Stayed on task. Is this something you do often or a new game?


New. Typically we play on flat land or I throw into the water. I decided to see how they’d do after we talked about hunt drive. Bear was what I expected since he’s a pretty nosey dog, and generally independent. Cion came back to me like I expected, but he went and keep searching on his own, which was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Bearshandler




----------



## Bearshandler

A view videos of Cion


----------



## David Winners

Bearshandler said:


> A view videos of Cion


Do you have any videos from the club with him on a helper?


----------



## Bearshandler

David Winners said:


> Do you have any videos from the club with him on a helper?


I’ve been meaning to get some recently, but I end up pretty busy at club recently so I never get around to asking. I’ll try to remember Friday since I don’t have worry about anyone but my dogs.


----------



## David Winners

Bearshandler said:


> I’ve been meaning to get some recently, but I end up pretty busy at club recently so I never get around to asking. I’ll try to remember Friday since I don’t have worry about anyone but my dogs.


That would be great!


----------



## Bearshandler

Cion was acting kind of wierd around this thing on our walk this morning. I simply encouraged him to go check it out. He barked and went towards it. Once he got there, he sniffed and calmed down. I was going to record it, but my phone was at home. Here is a picture of him sitting in front of it this afternoon.


----------



## Bearshandler

Neither of my dogs like walking on this thing. They will do it, but there’s no enthusiasm for it. I decided to see how Cion would handle it when a ball was involved. I still owe David a working video, but I didn’t end up working him the last time out. I’ll try to get that video the next time out. I’m not sure when that will be.


----------



## Sabis mom

Good job! That stuff screws up a lot of dogs. It's a common enough problem that the patrol dogs were specifically conditioned to it in training, since its common material for catwalks and stuff.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Somehow I missed this entire thread! Cion is gorgeous. My dream dog would be a solid black but in a longcoat version, lol. In one picture earlier in your thread he’s standing on his hind legs and he looks as tall as you. He’s gonna be a big boy!


----------



## Bearshandler

Sabis mom said:


> Good job! That stuff screws up a lot of dogs. It's a common enough problem that the patrol dogs were specifically conditioned to it in training, since its common material for catwalks and stuff.


I decided to check it out one day when it was mentioned here.


----------



## Bearshandler

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Somehow I missed this entire thread! Cion is gorgeous. My dream dog would be a solid black but in a longcoat version, lol. In one picture earlier in your thread he’s standing on his hind legs and he looks as tall as you. He’s gonna be a big boy!


I saw one that was sold earlier this yea. He was definitely a rare dog. It surprised me because neither of his parents were a longcoat or black.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

There was a longcoat black is Halo's litter, both parents were stock coat. Dam was sable and sire was black.


----------



## Bearshandler

Cassidy's Mom said:


> There was a longcoat black is Halo's litter, both parents were stock coat. Dam was sable and sire was black.


Why didn’t you go with that one?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Bearshandler said:


> Why didn’t you go with that one?


I think it was already spoken for, and I have no idea what the temperament was like. We weren't planning on getting a puppy quite then, it was a couple months after Dena had died of lymphoma at 4 years old and we were still pretty crushed. The breeder was in Connecticut and had posted some pictures of the litter at 7 weeks old, I saw Halo and commented about how cute she was. I didn't know the breeder, but I was friends online with some people who trained with her and had met Halo. They thought she'd be a great fit for us and I started getting PMs encouraging me to contact the breeder about her. I was interested in an active companion/sport dog and I know that one of the litter ended up being a SAR dog, and several went into Schutzhund so those pups wouldn't have been suitable for me.


----------



## Steve Strom

Bearshandler said:


> Neither of my dogs like walking on this thing. They will do it, but there’s no enthusiasm for it. I decided to see how Cion would handle it when a ball was involved. I still owe David a working video, but I didn’t end up working him the last time out. I’ll try to get that video the next time out. I’m not sure when that will be.


I'll be honest, I wouldn't care if my dog walked around that thing. Those things hurt, Lol.


----------



## Bearshandler

Steve Strom said:


> I'll be honest, I wouldn't care if my dog walked around that thing. Those things hurt, Lol.


I was tempted to take my shoes off and find out.


----------



## REEHGE

Bearshandler said:


> Neither of my dogs like walking on this thing. They will do it, but there’s no enthusiasm for it. I decided to see how Cion would handle it when a ball was involved. I still owe David a working video, but I didn’t end up working him the last time out. I’ll try to get that video the next time out. I’m not sure when that will be.


Handsome boy you have there! Both my dogs took about a minute to attempt the grated steel stairs when first introduced individually, probably another minute to decide they weren't too big of a big deal.


----------



## Bearshandler

REEHGE said:


> Handsome boy you have there! Both my dogs took about a minute to attempt the grated steel stairs when first introduced individually, probably another minute to decide they weren't too big of a big deal.


I kinda think Steve was right.


----------



## REEHGE

Bearshandler said:


> I kinda think Steve was right.


My dogs kinda gotta be able to suck it up and persevere through various obstacles/scenarios to be able to be included in the various adventures/outings!


----------



## Bearshandler

REEHGE said:


> My dogs kinda gotta be able to suck it up and persevere through various obstacles/scenarios to be able to be included in the various adventures/outings!


Haha I haven't gone anywhere to extreme but mine usually find a way to not be left behind.


----------



## Fodder

REEHGE said:


> My dogs kinda gotta be able to suck it up and persevere through various obstacles/scenarios to be able to be included in the various adventures/outings!


same.
i don’t mind if they’re cautious...
but no balking, freezing, etc.
so many things i never really thought of until i started training service dogs, so naturally i began doing the same exposures with my personal dogs out of curiosity. thankfully Keys is pretty confident or at least willing as long as it doesn’t involve swimming, but at nearly 8, we’re finally getting there, ha!
i’ve gotten us in some tricky situations out in the woods. very grateful (pun actually not intended, lol) for his trust in me.

edit: see, clearly not stoked, but willing 😬


----------



## Fodder

Bearshandler said:


> Haha I haven't gone anywhere to extreme but mine usually find a way to not be left behind.


need to go on more shopping trips!


----------



## Bearshandler

Fodder said:


> need to go on more shopping trips!


I've been on two recently. One I lost my keys and had to go back and search. That was going to be both annoying and expensive. The other I lost an e collar remote. That's what I get for going out at night with no light. Bear once dragged me down a mountain coming home from a hike.


----------



## David Winners

Fodder said:


> same.
> i don’t mind if they’re cautious...
> but no balking, freezing, etc.
> so many things i never really thought of until i started training service dogs, so naturally i began doing the same exposures with my personal dogs. thankfully Keys is pretty confident or at least willing as long as it doesn’t involve swimming, but at nearly 8, we’re finally getting there, ha!
> i’ve gotten us in some tricky situations out in the woods. very grateful (pun actually not intended, lol) for his trust in me.
> 
> edit: see, clearly not stoked, but willing 😬
> View attachment 567752


That
Is
Awesome


----------



## BigOzzy2018

Handsome lad


----------



## Bearshandler

Cion in the sandbox.


----------



## dogma13

Like lightening


----------



## BigOzzy2018

Love exposing my boy to anything I can. He is up for trying anything. Your pup look great but I have to say your in ur last video u were so far away can’t even see you or the dog.


----------



## Bearshandler

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Love exposing my boy to anything I can. He is up for trying anything. Your pup look great but I have to say your in ur last video u were so far away can’t even see you or the dog.


It was hard trying to figure the best place to place the phone without it ending up capturing nothing at all. It'd be simpler with a bigger camera. Its not an easy to see anything on a phone.


----------



## Bearshandler

After a good session of tracking.


----------



## BigOzzy2018

So jealous of the green. Nothing but white here which means no tracking ugh


----------



## WNGD

BigOzzy2018 said:


> So jealous of the green. Nothing but white here which means no tracking ugh


My dogs are tracking coyotes, deer, squirrels and rabbits through the white stuff all the time


----------



## Bearshandler

BigOzzy2018 said:


> So jealous of the green. Nothing but white here which means no tracking ugh


Its been about 6 or 7 years since I've seen snow. Finding good places to track without driving an hour everyday is a challenge though.


----------



## David Winners

The sandbox... Riiiiiiight


----------



## Sabis mom

BigOzzy2018 said:


> So jealous of the green. Nothing but white here which means no tracking ugh


Why no tracking in snow? Is there a reason, or do you just not like snow?


----------



## Bearshandler

David Winners said:


> The sandbox... Riiiiiiight


You know if you say sandbox, I'd bet the people I work with would have very different stories than the people you work with. We got a rap concert there once.


----------



## David Winners

Bearshandler said:


> You know if you say sandbox, I'd bet the people I work with would have very different stories than the people you work with. We got a rap concert there once.


Looks like a great spot!


----------



## BigOzzy2018

Sabis mom said:


> Why no tracking in snow? Is there a reason, or do you just not like snow?


Not good to track a dog that has only been tracking for 8 mo in the snow. If we had an in or less on the ground I would but way to much on the ground. Just doing articles inside.


----------



## CeraDean

We skipped tracking Vandal in snow last year but this year we get to track. There’s lots of ability to get creative with snow. Fun times.


----------



## Steve Strom

Bearshandler said:


> You know if you say sandbox, I'd bet the people I work with would have very different stories than the people you work with. We got a rap concert there once.


And after 3 kids, first thing I think of is something to keep cats out of.


----------



## Bearshandler

Have you ever seen a shepherd develop this wierd color?


----------



## Fodder

yes, i believe it’s called sandy. it’s temporary... but generally a good sign.


----------



## dogma13

Black Sand sable


----------



## Bearshandler

They were fine while I was gone. Someone broke here when I bent down. I won’t tell who though.


----------



## Sabis mom

Aww! Good boys. I just love his ears.


----------



## Bearshandler

Sabis mom said:


> Aww! Good boys. I just love his ears.


I can never sneak out.


----------



## Bearshandler

A video of Cion’s dumbbell work after one week. I’m pretty happy with his progress.


----------



## Bearshandler

Here is a video of us working on his send out.


----------



## Steve Strom

Nice, My 2 favorite things to train.


----------



## Bearshandler

Steve Strom said:


> Nice, My 2 favorite things to train.


That send out is definitely the dogs favorite.


----------



## Steve Strom

The first one was more like, "I'm coming to get it" Lol.


----------



## Bearshandler

For some reason, refreshing his stand hasn’t been as smooth as anticipated. Part of it is probably do to my pronunciation. The other is his habit of guessing what’s next.


----------



## CeraDean

Bearshandler said:


> For some reason, refreshing his stand hasn’t been as smooth as anticipated. Part of it is probably do to my pronunciation. The other is his habit of guessing what’s next.
> View attachment 569605


What pronunciation of ‘stand’ do you use?


----------



## Bearshandler

CeraDean said:


> What pronunciation of ‘stand’ do you use?


I use the german word Steh(shtay). The only two commands that sound remotely similar are the sit and stand. One of the things I always have to focus on when teaching it is that it is a soft command, as opposed to the other commands used. I ran into a similar issue with Bear, except it was reversed. I was getting stands when I wanted sits. It wasn't too hard, just took a bit more focus on my part when giving the command.


----------



## CeraDean

Bearshandler said:


> I use the german word Steh(shtay). The only two commands that sound remotely similar are the sit and stand. One of the things I always have to focus on when teaching it is that it is a soft command, as opposed to the other commands used. I ran into a similar issue with Bear, except it was reversed. I was getting stands when I wanted sits. It wasn't too hard, just took a bit more focus on my part when giving the command.


I’ve been on the fence with the ‘stand’ vs ‘shtay’. I can see my boy’s confusion and should probably be listening to him more than forums 😳
Interesting to change the infection/strength of the command. 
Thanks.


----------



## Bearshandler

How long do you think he was going to hold on to this


----------



## WNGD

Bearshandler said:


> Have you ever seen a shepherd develop this wierd color?
> View attachment 568907


German Sandherd Dog


----------



## Bearshandler




----------



## dogma13

At first glance I thought he'd caught a fish


----------



## Bearshandler

dogma13 said:


> At first glance I thought he'd caught a fish


 Maybe I’ll figure out how to lure some in next time 🤣🤣


----------



## Bearshandler

Sunny San Diego


----------



## BigOzzy2018

You are just cruel to show those pics and that weather. Your lucky


----------



## dogma13

Those poor hot sweltering dogs. Never get to romp in the snow 😉


----------



## Bearshandler

BigOzzy2018 said:


> You are just cruel to show those pics and that weather. Your lucky





dogma13 said:


> Those poor hot sweltering dogs. Never get to romp in the snow 😉


We have to enjoy it while we can. Change is on the horizon.


----------



## Bearshandler

It’s the progress that feels the best.


----------



## Bearshandler

It’s Cion’s birthday. He’s first year was pretty interesting and yet mundane as far the dogs I’ve had go. There’s a lot of issues I’ve dealt with in the past that never seemed to come up with him. There was no resource guarding, no reactivity, no unintended aggression issues, no fear issues. He’s been pretty solid everywhere, around anything and anyone from day one. He’s a quick learner who’s happy to work. He’s met all my expectations as far as sport work. He’s surprisingly large at 104. Overall I’d say I got the dog I was looking for and I was told I got. He’s shown high prey drive, high food drive, high pack drive, a strong desire to engage, and a very good nose. He’s thrown some curve balls work wise but we’ve been able to navigate them so far. Overall we shall see what the future holds as we work to get better.


----------



## Bearshandler




----------



## dogma13

Happy Birthday! Looks good


----------



## Bearshandler




----------



## WNGD

Can you tell me how tall at the withers and how long chestbone (prosternum) to tail set Cion is?
He looks heavier at the approximate same wight than Rogan who is very long.

All 100 pound GSD look heavier than he does to me.


----------



## Bearshandler

WNGD said:


> Can you tell me how tall at the withers and how long chestbone (prosternum) to tail set Cion is?
> He looks heavier at the approximate same wight than Rogan who is very long.
> 
> All 100 pound GSD look heavier than he does to me.


I would guess about 26” at the withers. No idea how long.


----------



## WNGD

Bearshandler said:


> I would guess about 26” at the withers. No idea how long.


OK Rogan is 28-28.5" tall so that explains some of it. Not sure what he weighs, I stopped looking at 105


----------



## Bearshandler

WNGD said:


> OK Rogan is 28-28.5" tall so that explains some of it. Not sure what he weighs, I stopped looking at 105


Definitely not that tall. He looks smaller next to bear when I’m walking them. The height difference and heads tell the story of their size though.


----------



## Bearshandler

Happy dog.


----------



## Catrinka

Handsome boy.


----------



## Bearshandler

Cion 6/18/21







youtube.com


----------



## Bearshandler

Catrinka said:


> Handsome boy.


He is a looker.


----------



## Davycc

Stunning fella


----------



## tim_s_adams

Bearshandler said:


> Happy dog.
> View attachment 575168


He's a pretty good looking dog. Send him to me because only I can give him proper unbringing... seriously ' it's me or nobody!

Or' just carry on LOL!

He is a good looking boy! Congratulations!

Pedigree? Curious cause he looks "that" good' ya know? It's all good!


----------



## Bearshandler

tim_s_adams said:


> He's a pretty good looking dog. Send him to me because only I can give him proper unbringing... seriously ' it's me or nobody!
> 
> Or' just carry on LOL!
> 
> He is a good looking boy! Congratulations!
> 
> Pedigree? Curious cause he looks "that" good' ya know? It's all good!


He wouldn’t get to see all his fans without me. You don’t want all the is he part lab questions anyway.





Cion Aus dem Tal


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Cion Aus dem Tal




www.pedigreedatabase.com


----------



## LuvShepherds

Bearshandler said:


> Cion 6/18/21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube.com


That video is so cool. I kept wondering when he was going to pop out of the plants, then he did. He is a beautiful dog! So enthusiastic.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

Awesome work!


----------



## Fodder

i don’t think i ever realized how young he was or being a covid pup. he’s really coming along nicely 👍🏽


----------



## Bearshandler

Fodder said:


> i don’t think i ever realized how young he was or being a covid pup. he’s really coming along nicely 👍🏽


Yup, way back in the very beginning of the mess.


----------



## tim_s_adams

Now I'm downright jealous! That's one of the most impressive pedigrees I think I've ever seen! Especially the strength of the Dams. Who is the breeder?


----------



## Bearshandler

tim_s_adams said:


> Now I'm downright jealous! That's one of the most impressive pedigrees I think I've ever seen! Especially the strength of the Dams. Who is the breeder?


Cion is from Megan at Aus dem Tal. Jara is imported from Germany. He’s it too hard to get in touch with. She’s a very nice female, good worker but not over the top. She finished an FH2 off leash. Her dam was also known as a very good producer.


----------



## BigOzzy2018

Unable to view video but Cion is growing up nicely.


----------



## Bearshandler




----------



## tim_s_adams

He's looking good!


----------



## Sir Bentley Barksalot

Bearshandler said:


> View attachment 560891
> View attachment 560892
> 
> This guy has really been growing. And maybe doing some learning here and there


Beautiful GSD!


----------



## Bearshandler




----------



## NadDog24

He’s a beaut!


----------



## dogma13

Love that big happy smile


----------



## Bearshandler




----------



## Bearshandler




----------



## Bearshandler

@David Winners I got a pivo today and played around with it a bit. It wasn’t perfect but I think it has a shorter learning curve. I think it could work well for you if ever decide to shoot your nose work videos. It definitely works better when there isn’t a lot of other stuff happening.


----------



## Bearshandler




----------



## Bearshandler

Cion in his happy place.


----------



## Bearshandler

A moment of clarity


----------



## Bearshandler

As we wait for coffee


----------



## AboutAbby

oh boy he's a dandy. congratulations!


----------



## Bearshandler

Some I like. Some I don’t.


----------



## David Winners

Bearshandler said:


> Some I like. Some I don’t.


He's showing some impulse control, which I figured you would struggle with. 

Was it a hot day?


----------



## Bearshandler

David Winners said:


> He's showing some impulse control, which I figured you would struggle with.
> 
> Was it a hot day?


That was a decently warm day. He’s improved his impulse control with time and maturity.


----------



## Bearshandler




----------



## Bearshandler




----------



## Fodder

love the Bear cameo!!


----------



## Bearshandler

Fodder said:


> love the Bear cameo!!


Got to make sure people remember him. I am Bear’s handler after all.


----------



## Bearshandler

He has nice pack drive she said.


----------



## LuvShepherds

You get the best pictures.


----------



## Bearshandler

Today was one of those days where I was thoroughly happy with a training session. There’s date of incremental progress. Then there are days where you feel like giant leaps are made and it feels like everything is falling into place.


----------



## LuvShepherds

They look pleased too. Does anyone really have that clean a vehicle? No junk anywhere!


----------



## Bearshandler

LuvShepherds said:


> They look pleased too. Does anyone really have that clean a vehicle? No junk anywhere!


Oh you have no idea🤣🤣 It’s all in special spot. All the training equipment other than jumps are in there.


----------



## Bearshandler

You might think protection is his favorite phase, but it’s actually looking for hotdogs. I mean tracking.


----------



## Bearshandler

He’s doing better at remaining calm on the track and it’s going off a lot less. A slight adjustment in how I was doing corners has worked wonders though.


----------



## Bearshandler

And then a little play before we go.


----------



## BigOzzy2018

definitely drive on the track but IMO I would use 2 lines and stay close to him to keep him straight on the track. Don’t allow the casting back and forth. Maybe more food as well. Corners need to be 90 degree angle not an arch you will get nailed in a trial. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Bearshandler




----------



## Drifter2406

Lovely looking pup, congrats.


----------



## Bearshandler

That’s a cerb son. The family resemblance is strong. Among other traits.


----------



## Bearshandler

Cion, Jara, and Cerberus. Nothing new. Just interesting to see sire, dam and son all working.


----------



## David Winners

Thanks for sharing! I'll watch them closer on my laptop later.

Just wanted to say that I think Leo, music on the Cerberus video, is a really talented and fun musician  He creates those cover tunes all himself, including shooting videos.


----------



## Bearshandler

David Winners said:


> Thanks for sharing! I'll watch them closer on my laptop later.
> 
> Just wanted to say that I think Leo, music on the Cerberus video, is a really talented and fun musician  He creates those cover tunes all himself, including shooting videos.


I think he did a great job there.


----------



## Bearshandler

Enjoying some down time back home in Tennessee.


----------



## Bearshandler




----------



## tim_s_adams

Bearshandler said:


> View attachment 580067


Wow man! Medal? And no explanation...

Awesome!


----------



## Bearshandler

tim_s_adams said:


> Wow man! Medal? And no explanation...
> 
> Awesome!


It’s a BH medal.


----------



## tim_s_adams

Bearshandler said:


> It’s a BH medal.


Congratulations! That's a freaking HUGE milestone! Looking good!


----------



## Bearshandler

tim_s_adams said:


> Congratulations! That's a freaking HUGE milestone! Looking good!


I’m happy we were able to get it done with everything we have going on and the lack of work recently. Once everything is settled back down we’ll be back on our grind. Once I clean up some stuff I think he’ll do really well.


----------



## tim_s_adams

I hate moving! Hang in there man!


----------



## Bearshandler

What you got there?


----------



## BigOzzy2018

Congrats on the BH. Take it from me moving sucks and yea Oz got a lot of downtime which he did not like but oh well.


----------



## Bearshandler

At least this spot has some night lighting.


----------



## Bearshandler

I’m really happy with what I’ve been seeing so far. Depending how this non dog stuff plate out we may have a surprise in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Bearshandler

Side note. When we were in North Carolina, one the ladies there said she was hoping for a good frost layer. I assumed it would be helpful but I didn’t really think it would change that much. Well when I went out today there was a good frost layer. Let me tell you what, that track was easier to see then sand. While I don’t think it makes a difference for the dog, it definitely helped me know when he was on or off. Other than a couple changes in pace, he was on.


----------



## LuvShepherds

Bearshandler said:


> I’m really happy with what I’ve been seeing so far. Depending how this non dog stuff plate out we may have a surprise in the next couple weeks.
> View attachment 580449


There’s that empty and neat SUV again. Nothing but dogs and dog hair.


----------



## Bearshandler

LuvShepherds said:


> There’s that empty and neat SUV again. Nothing but dogs and dog hair.


You might not be able to tell exactly, but it’s about as packed as it can be with everyone comfortable here.


----------



## LuvShepherds

Now I see them! Bear was hiding those containers so it looked neat.


----------



## Bearshandler

LuvShepherds said:


> Now I see them! Bear was hiding those containers so it looked neat.


That’s when we were on the road. It’s not there now


----------



## LuvShepherds

Bearshandler said:


> That’s when we were on the road. It’s not there now


They are good travelers.


----------



## Bearshandler

LuvShepherds said:


> They are good travelers.


They just expect to see a helper every time we stop.


----------



## LuvShepherds

Bearshandler said:


> They just expect to see a helper every time we stop.


Because you train with clubs while on the road?


----------



## Bearshandler

LuvShepherds said:


> Because you train with clubs while on the road?


Not quite clubs. Typically I would travel with them to have different trainers do helper work. Basically whenever we would drive for more than an hour they were there to do protection. Especially if I left them in the car for awhile, they popped out ready to rock.


----------



## LuvShepherds

Bearshandler said:


> Not quite clubs. Typically I would travel with them to have different trainers do helper work. Basically whenever we would drive for more than an hour they were there to do protection. Especially if I left them in the car for awhile, they popped out ready to rock.


That’s very cool!


----------



## Bearshandler




----------



## Bearshandler

Terrible with kids.


----------



## NadDog24

I know that look well. It’s the “why me” look as they get dressed up against their will. 😂


----------



## Bearshandler

Quick stop in DC


----------



## LuvShepherds

100% alert and focused on you


----------



## Bearshandler

Working the send out in a new place obviously since we’ve moved. Send out ball with the ball setup straight ahead. Closer to us was a soccer goal. I’ve never sent him to a soccer goal oar anything other than the send out pole before. Well he bee likes it straight to the goal instead. Not terrible other than the fact that that wasn’t straight. Always interesting to see how changes affect him.


----------



## Sabis mom

He is looking really good! How goes the move? Oh and I think Cion said he wants to visit my board and keep!


----------



## Bearshandler

Sabis mom said:


> He is looking really good! How goes the move? Oh and I think Cion said he wants to visit my board and keep!


We’ve reached our temporary lodging in Connecticut. We’ll be here till I can close on a house. Then I have to get the rest of my stuff from California. I start work on Monday. The hard part of the move is over. Now it’s just learning the area, getting into the groove of things, and finding someone new to train with. Overall it was pretty smooth for the dogs. I caught a stomach bug so the drive to Connecticut wasn’t a fun time, but they roll with the punches.


----------



## Bearshandler




----------



## David Winners

Looking good dude


----------



## Bearshandler




----------



## dogma13

You don't really need all of those fingers anyway


----------



## David Winners

The constant reinforcement of impulse control


----------



## Bearshandler

dogma13 said:


> You don't really need all of those fingers anyway


Nope. Or any of the ligaments in my knee.


----------



## Bearshandler

David Winners said:


> The constant reinforcement of impulse control


Lessons learned from working with bear. That impulse control figures to be a big part of us preparing for spring.


----------



## David Winners

Bearshandler said:


> Lessons learned from working with bear. That impulse control figures to be a big part of us preparing for spring.


It's crazy the things a dog will teach you. The things to look out for and mold carefully next time. I think that's why I love puppy training so much. It gives me the opportunity to make things easier and more fun for me and the dog later in life.

Cion seems to be getting a little pushy? I like that in a dog.


----------



## Bearshandler

David Winners said:


> It's crazy the things a dog will teach you. The things to look out for and mold carefully next time. I think that's why I love puppy training so much. It gives me the opportunity to make things easier and more fun for me and the dog later in life.
> 
> Cion seems to be getting a little pushy? I like that in a dog.


Yeah he’s not to bad, but it’s definitely there in different places. When I’m more out of the picture, he tends to test the limits a lot more.


----------



## Bearshandler

I know what you’re thinking. I’m just trying to go to work though.


----------



## Bearshandler




----------



## Bearshandler




----------



## Bearshandler

Just a little dust today. So much for tracking.


----------



## David Winners

Bearshandler said:


> Just a little dust today. So much for tracking.
> View attachment 582045


A little change in scenery huh


----------



## Bearshandler

David Winners said:


> A little change in scenery huh


Never guessed I’d be the one struggling to adjust.


----------



## David Winners

Bearshandler said:


>


This came up on my YouTube. Sorry I missed it before.

Nice focus and calm in the work compared to younger videos. He's maturing mentally and you can see that. 

Does he lose it if you reward in an excited manner?


----------



## Bearshandler

David Winners said:


> This came up on my YouTube. Sorry I missed it before.
> 
> Nice focus and calm in the work compared to younger videos. He's maturing mentally and you can see that.
> 
> Does he lose it if you reward in an excited manner?


That’s a good question actually. He’s usually pretty locked in. I can see the change once I give the cue that he’s being rewarded, but he stays pretty honed in regardless of my excitement level at the reward. I do get more over the top reactions if I amp him up before the work. I get more of a reaction releasing him into work than the rewards actually. He builds in frustration if he comes out to work and I delay.


----------



## David Winners

Bearshandler said:


> That’s a good question actually. He’s usually pretty locked in. I can see the change once I give the cue that he’s being rewarded, but he stays pretty honed in regardless of my excitement level at the reward. I do get more over the top reactions if I amp him up before the work. I get more of a reaction releasing him into work than the rewards actually. He builds in frustration if he comes out to work and I delay.


All good things. Being excited about the work shows good training and good genetics. Taking cues from you concerning excitement level is another cue that the relationship is there.


----------



## Bearshandler

The face of a dog who was completely out of control at the vet.


----------



## Tjtuesburg

Bearshandler said:


> View attachment 560891
> View attachment 560892
> 
> This guy has really been growing. And maybe doing some learning here and there


He’s so handsome, has to get all the ladies!😂


----------



## Bearshandler

Just enjoying a snow day.


----------



## dogma13

I think he's liking that snow


----------



## LuvShepherds

I love the snow on his face. He looks so comfortable in his new surroundings.


----------



## Bearshandler

LuvShepherds said:


> I love the snow on his face. He looks so comfortable in his new surroundings.


Quite flexible. He’s done well in a variety of living situations now.


----------



## Bearshandler




----------



## Bearshandler

Long way from the beaches of San Diego


----------



## Bearshandler




----------



## Sabis mom

He looks like he needs to visit me. 
Handsome boy!


----------



## Bearshandler

Sabis mom said:


> He looks like he needs to visit me.
> Handsome boy!


Careful. He might hear you say that. I suppose we could make a trip to Canada now. Still to cold for us to stay though.


----------



## LuvShepherds

Bearshandler said:


> View attachment 583368


Did his ears grow? They look huge from that angle. Such a beautiful dog.


----------



## Bearshandler

LuvShepherds said:


> Did his ears grow? They look huge from that angle. Such a beautiful dog.


They aren’t small. The angle makes them look bigger.


----------



## Rionel

@Bearshandler I like his angulation and front pasterns. He’s really nice all around.


----------



## Bearshandler

Rionel said:


> @Bearshandler I like his angulation and front pasterns. He’s really nice all around.


He’s a good looking dog.


----------



## Rionel

Bearshandler said:


> He’s a good looking dog.


And your training is nice as well. I see your posts now and then on WDF, but yes he’s obviously a great find.


----------



## Bearshandler

Rionel said:


> And your training is nice as well. I see your posts now and then on WDF, but yes he’s obviously a great find.


A strong producing male with a female that brings some traits to the table he needs. I was lucky in that I saw how he produced and a breeder with similar taste in dogs. It was actually seeing his half brother that put me on my search for a new dog.


----------



## Bearshandler

The work continues


----------



## LuvShepherds

He’s looking great out there! The new trainer seems to be working out. you can see Cion loves working. I watched his tail along with his bite. He’s really into it.


----------



## Bearshandler

LuvShepherds said:


> He’s looking great out there! The new trainer seems to be working out. you can see Cion loves working. I watched his tail along with his bite. He’s really into it.


Yeah we have good communication about our goals, what we’re seeing at any given time, and how we are going to work on it.


----------



## Bearshandler

Now that we can track again, it’s time to start gearing up.


----------



## jarn

Cion is one of my favourite dogs on the forum! I love watching the videos and I have a soft spot for black GSDs...he seems like such a great dog!


----------



## Bearshandler

jarn said:


> Cion is one of my favourite dogs on the forum! I love watching the videos and I have a soft spot for black GSDs...he seems like such a great dog!


He was Jekyll and Hyde as a puppy. Had everything you’d want, just didn’t know what to do with it. He’s matured into a phenomenal dog. Objectively, the best dog I’ve owned. I trust him in just about any scenario.


----------



## jarn

Bearshandler said:


> He was Jekyll and Hyde as a puppy. Had everything you’d want, just didn’t know what to do with it. He’s matured into a phenomenal dog. Objectively, the best dog I’ve owned. I trust him in just about any scenario.


I think the hardest dogs can turn out the best. Though we've got some work to do with Agis...but we're getting there! But I am always impressed at Cion, and your handling of him.


----------



## Bearshandler




----------



## Bearshandler




----------



## NadDog24

Well done you two!


----------



## Sabis mom

Good job Cion!


----------



## David Winners

Great job!

How did you guys do?


----------



## Dustinb80

Congrats


----------



## Bearshandler

David Winners said:


> Great job!
> 
> How did you guys do?


He tracked well. You probably would have loved it. I still need to master the pace he works at. I wasn’t expecting him to come out at 110 mph. Obedience went well up until the meter jump and a frame. That’s where he lost a metric ton of points. Protection I didn’t have him. I was just a voice in the back of his head. We made it through, but it was certainly trying. Overall the places we struggled were the places I couldn’t work on my own. I’m confident that if I can get consistent training time over the summer, he will score more in line with who is when we trial in August. He passed and I’m confident in putting him up against any other dog. I think there is a special performance waiting.


----------



## Hopps

Yay congrats! I like that the dogs get medals too. Is that a tankard as his medal?


----------



## Bearshandler

Hopps said:


> Yay congrats! I like that the dogs get medals too. Is that a tankard as his medal?


It is. It’s a cool medal actually.


----------



## David Winners

Bearshandler said:


> He tracked well. You probably would have loved it. I still need to master the pace he works at. I wasn’t expecting him to come out at 110 mph. Obedience went well up until the meter jump and a frame. That’s where he lost a metric ton of points. Protection I didn’t have him. I was just a voice in the back of his head. We made it through, but it was certainly trying. Overall the places we struggled were the places I couldn’t work on my own. I’m confident that if I can get consistent training time over the summer, he will score more in line with who is when we trial in August. He passed and I’m confident in putting him up against any other dog. I think there is a special performance waiting.


All "good" problems to have. Got video  I enjoy watching you guys work.


----------



## Bearshandler

David Winners said:


> All "good" problems to have. Got video  I enjoy watching you guys work.


Yes. All problems I’m happy to solve.Not from the trial. I plan for a lot of training over the next couple months along with some conditioning. I’ll try to get some whenever I can.


----------



## WNGD

Well done and I hope you both had fun too!


----------



## Bearshandler

WNGD said:


> Well done and I hope you both had fun too!


We certainly did.


----------



## Bearshandler




----------



## Hopps

Does Cion and Bear play with sticks? Those are some prime, high quality sticks on the ground


----------



## Bearshandler

Hopps said:


> Does Cion and Bear play with sticks? Those are some prime, high quality sticks on the ground


Occasionally Bear will play with sticks. Cion can get obsessed by them at times.


----------



## BigOzzy2018

Congratulations. Did you get your 1?


----------



## Bearshandler

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Congratulations. Did you get your 1?


Thank you. Yes we finished out 1.


----------



## puppylover

cion is great name. pics looks good.


----------



## Bearshandler

Here we are working on running blinds. We will use the cones help with the blinds a bit when we add the helper in. The camera doesn’t follow the dog very well so it’s hard to get everything in frame. Hopefully a future update improves that.


----------



## David Winners

Bearshandler said:


> Here we are working on running blinds. We will use the cones help with the blinds a bit when we add the helper in. The camera doesn’t follow the dog very well so it’s hard to get everything in frame. Hopefully a future update improves that.


You have a good read on that dog. You understand him. That's great dude. 

What camera are you using?


----------



## Bearshandler

David Winners said:


> You have a good read on that dog. You understand him. That's great dude.
> 
> What camera are you using?


I think I have a pretty good idea of what he’s thinking most of the time. Occasionally he tries a curve like they all do. I use my phone, a PIVO mount, and a tripod. It follows me pretty well so it works for obedience mostly. It lose the dog a lot if I set it to follow them, so it’s not so good when they are working away from me.


----------



## David Winners

Check out the DJI Pocket 2. Built in gimble and it tracks well.

I use them at work for our podcast and Cerakote training videos. I'll bring one home and shoot some dog video with one.


----------



## Bearshandler

David Winners said:


> Check out the DJI Pocket 2. Built in gimble and it tracks well.
> 
> I use them at work for our podcast and Cerakote training videos. I'll bring one home and shoot some dog video with one.


That looks like a pretty good option. I might have to get one of those.


----------



## REEHGE

Trial soon or was that already?


----------



## Bearshandler

REEHGE said:


> Trial soon or was that already?


The target date thr his 2 is the weekend of October 8th.


----------



## Bearshandler




----------



## Zeppy

Bearshandler said:


>


He is so focused!


----------



## Bearshandler

Zeppy said:


> He is so focused!


He’s not one to miss a meal. He got me on one of those articles. I didn’t think it was there when he indicated.


----------



## Bearshandler

A good day of working secondary obedience with no helper.


----------



## Hopps

Bearshandler said:


>


Is it just me or is he moving really fast? It looks like he's going to pull the leash out of your hands. Is it because he loves food or tracking? Or both??


----------



## Bearshandler

Hopps said:


> Is it just me or is he moving really fast? It looks like he's going to pull the leash out of your hands. Is it because he loves food or tracking? Or both??


He is a fast tracker. I am walking however, which will tell you the speed actual speed we are moving at. There is a conversation that happens with the leash. He had sky high food drive and comes down from dogs that produce strong tracking, so probably both.


----------



## Bearshandler




----------



## David Winners

That's a solid dog


----------



## NadDog24

Bearshandler said:


> View attachment 592396


Whatever he’s standing on is messing with my eyes and I’m not sure why. Lol


----------



## Bearshandler

David Winners said:


> That's a solid dog


Big meat head


----------



## Bearshandler

Bearshandler said:


> Big meat head


It does seem bright.


----------



## Hopps

Absolute unit, he could probably charge and take multiple knees out. But he's also a cutie!


----------



## Bearshandler

Trial prep.


----------



## Bearshandler

Hopps said:


> Absolute unit, he could probably charge and take multiple knees out. But he's also a cutie!


*had taken out multiple knees. Also drug my friend around downtown San Diego like a bike carriage giving a tour.


----------



## Hopps

Bearshandler said:


> *had taken out multiple knees. Also drug my friend around downtown San Diego like a bike carriage giving a tour.


Did you charge your friend for the whole tour? It looks like Cion thinks bread is a currency.


----------



## Bearshandler

IGP2


----------



## NadDog24

Bearshandler said:


> IGP2
> View attachment 592609


Good job you two!


----------



## Hopps

Congrats!


----------



## Bearshandler

NadDog24 said:


> Good job you two!


Thank you


----------



## Bearshandler

Hopps said:


> Congrats!


Thank you. He’s very pleased with himself.


----------



## Zeppy

Awesome! Well done


----------



## David Winners

That's what's up!

Good job!!!

How did you guys do?


----------



## Bearshandler

Zeppy said:


> Awesome! Well done


Thank you. I appreciate it.


----------



## Bearshandler

David Winners said:


> That's what's up!
> 
> Good job!!!
> 
> How did you guys do?


We scored 88, 92, 84.


----------



## Carter Smith

That’s amazing! Good team.


----------



## jarn

Congrats!!!!! I'm so happy for you both!


----------



## LuvShepherds

Bearshandler said:


> We scored 88, 92, 84.


Great numbers!! Congratulations to you both.


----------



## dogma13

Congrats! You two did great


----------



## Jenny720

Very exciting! Congrats!


----------



## Bearshandler

LuvShepherds said:


> Great numbers!! Congratulations to you both.


Thank you


----------



## Bearshandler

Carter Smith said:


> That’s amazing! Good team.


Thank you


----------



## David Winners

Bearshandler said:


> We scored 88, 92, 84.


Great job man. I like you guys together. I think you get each other.


----------



## Bearshandler

David Winners said:


> Great job man. I like you guys together. I think you get each other.


Thank you. It’s certainly been a learning experience. A long way from some of those days when I questioned if we’d ever figure it out.


----------



## David Winners

Bearshandler said:


> Thank you. It’s certainly been a learning experience. A long way from some of those days when I questioned if we’d ever figure it out.


Dude, it's totally normal. The more dogs you train the less it will happen.

He's definitely a challenging dog.


----------



## Bearshandler

Super serious goofball.


----------



## Carter Smith

Bearshandler said:


> Super serious goofball.
> View attachment 594776


Look at that coat shine


----------



## BigOzzy2018

Congratulations.


----------



## Bearshandler

Carter Smith said:


> Look at that coat shine


Glossy


----------



## Bearshandler

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Congratulations.


Thank you


----------



## WNGD

Somehow missed a few pages of this, well done. 
Cion makes you look good


----------



## Bearshandler

WNGD said:


> Somehow missed a few pages of this, well done.
> Cion makes you look good


That he does. He’s a great partner to walk out with.


----------



## Hopps

The scattering of small puddles makes it look like he killed a water elemental


----------



## Kiki18

What a cutie! Congratulations! Everyone told me they grow up so fast… they were right 🥹


----------



## Bearshandler

Little known fact. Cion dreams about eating. He chews in his sleep.


----------



## Carter Smith

Bearshandler said:


> Little known fact. Cion dreams about eating. He chews in his sleep.
> View attachment 595102


Lol, what does he do when you bring the bowl over at meal time? Ellie spins in circles narrowly missing her head off the kitchen stool flinging drool everywhere


----------



## Bearshandler

Carter Smith said:


> Lol, what does he do when you bring the bowl over at meal time? Ellie spins in circles narrowly missing her head off the kitchen stool flinging drool everywhere


He use to spin but I put an end to that since I could see where it was heading. He just turns into this razor focused machine. He knows to not go for it until I put it down and move.


----------



## Bearshandler




----------



## Honey Maid

Thanks so much, something new for us to work on!!


----------



## Carter Smith

I’m gonna try this too


----------



## Bearshandler

Honey Maid said:


> Thanks so much, something new for us to work on!!





Carter Smith said:


> I’m gonna try this too


It’s a good exercise of control. It’s similar to what @Sonny1984 was doing with his dog, albeit different rules.


----------

